# Looking for pictures



## C.E.Jackson (May 31, 2002)

I'm looking for pictures of various Kenpo notables to put on my web site. I can't find the following:

Tom Conners - Traco International
Jay T. Will  - Kenpo Karate
 Any Ideas????


----------



## AvPKenpo (May 31, 2002)

Hey.........what about my Pic................oh wait you said notables.  Oh Well..............:shrug: 

Michael


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 1, 2002)

Welcome to the  "The Un-Notables" LOL. We may have crossed paths perhaps. I take my students to the Springfield/Joplin area from time to time for SWAT tournaments. Perhaps you go to some of these also???



> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *Hey.........what about my Pic................oh wait you said notables.  Oh Well..............:shrug:
> 
> Michael *


_"The Un-Notables"_


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

in my files I just have to dig them up for you.

:asian: 

p.s. have you seen other kenpo instructors on my site yet?

http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/instructorphotosdir.htm


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes I have seen your site and the photo gallery. It's GREAT!  If you can dig those up it would be outstanding. Both of those Instructors play an important role in my past training, having trained first at Tom Conner's Traco International and then several years later with Jay T Will. 
I trained under D'veed Natan at Traco who later switched over to RyuKyu Kenpo and is now a 9th Dan in that system. I followed him for awhile but switched back to Kenpo Karate and then to American Kenpo.
Can I steal some of those pics for addition to my site? 
Which ones are copy protected? 



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *in my files I just have to dig them up for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffbeish (Jun 2, 2002)

Here I am in my handy-dandy black GI when I was 50 (12 year ago) and doing what I remembered from the old kajukenbo kenpo days.  Managed to actually get a fairly high kick over the gut  :asian: 

Anyway, I lost 65 pounds and can't get into that GI now!   

Now tell me, aint you invious?    

:soapbox: :asian:


----------



## jeffbeish (Jun 2, 2002)

Maybe this will work

BTW, the last time I was in kenpo class was in 1967!  Anwya suggestions? 

:asian:


----------



## Robbo (Jun 2, 2002)

Is the baseball cap part of the official uniform?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 2, 2002)

I too would suggest the IKKO site, the owner of it was nice enought to let me  use the photos he had posted formy webpage.  And he does have themost pics I have seen on the web.


----------



## jeffbeish (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeh, I guess a sun-burned forehead made me do it   

It's Florida after all.....


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.Jackson _
> 
> *Welcome to the  "The Un-Notables" LOL. We may have crossed paths perhaps. I take my students to the Springfield/Joplin area from time to time for SWAT tournaments. Perhaps you go to some of these also???
> 
> "The Un-Notables" *



Yes I have been to those tournaments, the last one I went to was last spring? cant remember I will have to look at the dates on my trophies.  I am at work right now.  

Are there any more tournaments scheduled for that area?

Michael


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I'm sure there are. I'll have to check with the SWAT director to find out when and where. I've not gotten any recient notices except for one in Arkansas.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.Jackson _
> 
> *
> 
> I'm sure there are. I'll have to check with the SWAT director to find out when and where. I've not gotten any recient notices except for one in Arkansas. *




Yeah if you find out post them please.  I need some tournaments.

Michael


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I've got an e-mail out to the SWAT director, Should here back soon. 
FYI here is his contact information

Jim Riggs

Riggsjaj@jscomm.net

S.W.A.T

Southwest Association of Tournaments


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.Jackson _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yes, I remember Mr. Riggs, extremely nice gentleman, met him at the last tournament that was SWAT.   I beleive he had a female assistant, him and her were running the tournament very effeciently(better than a Some I have been to).

Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *I too would suggest the IKKO site, the owner of it was nice enought to let me  use the photos he had posted formy webpage.  And he does have themost pics I have seen on the web. *



Be careful, you're gonna get a bill in the mail!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

If you are a wise guy!   (You are gonna get it in Camp this year)!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



Nice view of that"Tracy" Checkered Gi.


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Thank you for sharing! *



Sharring???, Ha, wait till you get the bill in the mail!


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Feel free to Bill me!  I'll feel free to put it ont he bottom of the stack of all the other bills I have not paid.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Feel free to Bill me!  I'll feel free to put it ont he bottom of the stack of all the other bills I have not paid.:rofl: *



Let me warn you, you don't want the "Arizona Repo Man" at your door!


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

I live in West Virginia, I'll jes tell ma kinfolk hiz a revinuer!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I live in West Virginia, I'll jes tell ma kinfolk hiz a revinuer! *



Oh Lordy, Deliverence Part II!


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

because I am a Gentleman, refrain from making comments about squeeling and swine.......


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *because I am a Gentleman, refrain from making comments about squeeling and swine....... *



I just left the movie theatre!


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

All too easy.......:jediduel: :lol:


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe Ricardo is not so powerfull as the Emporer thought......


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Maybe Ricardo is not so powerfull as the Emporer thought...... *



Just taking a break to get some shut eye! "I'll be back!"


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

Bobby....... now squeal...........


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *



Outstanding Pics!!!
Thanks.
I just today got back to this post.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

:asian:


----------

